# Cool feature when recording to dvd



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

My husband and I travel so we tape movies from the dvr to dvd's to take with us on the road. With our 510, when we recorded from the dvr, the title of the movie was somehow 'read' and applied to the recording automatically. Since we have had the 622 we have had to type in the tiltles manually to the dvd. Now that we have the 4.41 software we are seeing that the movies we are recording from the dvr are applying the titles to the dvd recording just like they did with our old 510. I'm thinking that something about having software on there to transfer movies to external hard drives caused them to need to enable the ability to have the title read.

Thanks, Dish, may be a little change but every little bit counts!


----------



## Farmer Dave (Oct 7, 2004)

I have two 622's and both have always carried the title over to the DVD.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

We never had any problem with it on our old 510 but we've not been able to get the 622 to carry the titles over no matter how we set up the recording. We've been manually typing the title in for a year and a half - what a pain. So we were pleasantly surprised when we recorded something to DVD the day after receiving 4.41! :jumpingja


----------



## browndog (Aug 16, 2007)

Silly question..I've been looking to do the same but.........If I record a movie off HBO lets say onto the DVR/622 Can I then transfer it to the DVD recorder?

Are some versions of DVD recorder more apt to let you do this?

I figured there would be some copyright stuff etc that wont allo me to do it??

Joe


----------



## Farmer Dave (Oct 7, 2004)

browndog said:


> Silly question..I've been looking to do the same but.........If I record a movie off HBO lets say onto the DVR/622 Can I then transfer it to the DVD recorder?
> 
> Are some versions of DVD recorder more apt to let you do this?
> 
> ...


It works for me. I use a Sony RDR-GX330. It does not work for some DVD recorders. My son-in-law has an LG recorder and he can not do it.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

What kind of DVD recorder do you have. I have a Lite-on LVW-5005.

I don't see how the DVD recorder can know the title from the ViP 622. On the my dvd recorder, it always names everything "TITLE 01, TITLE 02, etc." until I push (on my dvd recorders remote) EDIT, and then scroll up to edit name, and then the keyboard comes up.

-Scott


----------



## Farmer Dave (Oct 7, 2004)

sdschramm said:


> What kind of DVD recorder do you have. I have a Lite-on LVW-5005.
> 
> I don't see how the DVD recorder can know the title from the ViP 622. On the my dvd recorder, it always names everything "TITLE 01, TITLE 02, etc." until I push (on my dvd recorders remote) EDIT, and then scroll up to edit name, and then the keyboard comes up.
> 
> -Scott


Sony RDR-GX330


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

My dvd recorder is a Sony also. I have recorded movies that I have dvr'd from regular channels, movie channels (like starz) and ppv, both sd and hd. Since we got the 622, when we recorded a movie, it would show in the title list with just the time of recording as the title (eg, 1 9:19 am - 11:19 am, 2 1:00 pm - 3:00 pm, etc.). The day after 4.41 downloaded we recorded "The Horse Soldiers" and when we checked the recording on the dvd, the title list actually showed "The Horse Soldiers"!

We've never had any copyright problems (either with our 508, 510 or 622) recording anything from Dish.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

How do you have the DVD recorder connected to the 622?

S-Video + composite audio? (S-Vid + white, red)
Composite video and audio? (yellow, white, red)

I just wonder how the 622 is "sending" the programing data to the dvd recorder, and the dvd recorder knows how to decode that info, and display it in the title.

You would think that Dish would list this as a feature to work on select models of recorders.

-Scott


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

sdschramm said:


> How do you have the DVD recorder connected to the 622?
> 
> S-Video + composite audio? (S-Vid + white, red)
> Composite video and audio? (yellow, white, red)
> ...


We have it connected s-video and composite audio.


----------



## nostromo777 (Jul 20, 2005)

I guess my panasonic DMRE50 is too old to auto recognize titles. that would be nice.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Oct 7, 2004)

I had older Sony's that did not recognize the titles.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I just thought it was curious that the 510 'transferred' the titles but the 622 didn't and, now that we have 4.41 download, the 622 has started 'transferring' the title like our 510 did. Hook-ups are all the same and nothing has changed with the 622 except for this download. So I still think that, due to programming needed for transferring movies to an external hard drive, they have added coding to enable the title to go with the file.


----------



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool, will have to try this with our Samsung DVR-135!


----------

